# 2004 X-Trail SAT NAV total removal



## bunty (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi all
New to this forum so unsure if this has been asked before.

In a 2004/5 X-Trail, can the Satnav be totally disabled, removed or left in (completely not working). This would include any GPS aerials or equipment.

Please don't ask why - it's nothing sinister or illegal - we've just had enough of this system and rather than change the car, we'd want this thing killed off.
It's to do with electromagnetic sensitivity of one of our passengers. Mobiles, bluetooth devices, iPads etc all need to be disabled when they are in the car.
I know it sounds extreme but these people do exist and their friendship is more valuable than a talking bit of tracking equipment.

I know everybody is wanting this equipment installed but we don't. If the Satnav removal affects other systems such as power rails, fans/heaters, aircon, radio etc. I'd be forced to change the car. I don't care for the Nissan cd/radio if it's part of the Satnav, I would have that replaced with a different head unit.

A simple question to a complex task I suppose. Many thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No it won't affect anything that you mention, other than perhaps the radio. You would need to look at the service manual to see how it is switched into your system.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/nissan/x-trail-2004-repair-manual-audio-visual-system-section-av-38722.

Could you not just turn it off when your friend is in the car? Or even just pull the fuse for the system?


----------



## bunty (Mar 3, 2017)

Thankyou for your rapid response Quadraria10. I'm not really sure what else is attached to the fuse on that circuit but should give it a try ... trial and error won't hurt. As for leaving it off, as far as I'm aware, the GPS is constantly sending out data even if the unit is off (maybe I'm wrong). Our friend is that sensitive that any wireless transmissions given out when confined within the car, tend to throw him into overload. Remote key fobs are no-go when near him. He even has problems when pressing someone's doorbell - if it's wireless, he'll drop to the floor. Extreme, I know ... but as I say, there are many people with this problem. If there's something left 
on or wrong, he'll sense it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help, but I am pretty sure that your gps receives a signal rather than it emits one. Basically my understanding is the receiver is sensitive to signals being broadcast from space. Just standing outside will expose you to them. 
You could probably just disconnect the module that receives the signal which is to be found behind your instrument cluster just under the windshield. If you grasp the instrument cluster with both hands and pull it forward it should release no problem and give you access to it. It will just be a small flat black square with a wire coming off it. If you look in the service manual I posted it should show you how to disconnect it.
I am sensitive to your concern for your friend, but I think you have to realize that it is in his or her head for the most part. I don't think your car has bluetooth so I think if you just turn off the screen you will be addressing the primary concern. I think pulling the fuse that it powers through would be the best option. Of course we have to find which one it is. Good luck.


----------



## bunty (Mar 3, 2017)

Your detailed answer gives me confidence - so helpful. I shall experiment but will be fully aware of the potential of attached circuits.
I suppose I could employ one of those foil space-sleeping-bags each trip  Thankou once more.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help. I think its either fuse no 4 (10A) in the fuse box inside the car. Or try fuse no 32 (15A) which I believe is under the hood in the fuse box near the battery. Either one should kill power to the system. Your radio won't work either as it will kill power to it and the speakers and display. That is assuming I am reading the schematics correctly, but I am pretty sure I am ;-).

To me that is the easiest, least expensive fix and which makes it simple to revert your system back to normal when your friend is not in the car.

And you could probably hook up one of those foil blankets to the roof lining with some thumtacks for a space age interior!!!


----------

